# Is Necrophagist dead?



## MarkB (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, are they? I haven't been keeping up with the metal scene for over a year now, but I come back to listen to some new material from my old favorite bands and there isn't even NEWS about when this will be out yet, and it's almost 2012! COME ON!!  It was supposed to come out in 2010, then 2011, and now I can't even find anything that says Muhammad will release it in 2012. I've google searched and searched here and no relevant news came up from this year.

What's going on?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 25, 2011)

They tour a lot.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 25, 2011)

How many times have we gone over this?


----------



## MarkB (Nov 25, 2011)

Well in the comments section in this video, a fan, four months ago, said that:

"Apparently the album is done, they just haven't released it&#65279; yet, for some unknown reason."

It has come down to scavenging Youtube for mere rumors of an update for this band, that's not good management on Necro's part.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 25, 2011)

Check out Obscura, Christian and Hannes's band. It's some awesome Tech in the Necrophagist vein, except they actually release albums consistently.


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 25, 2011)

Marketing strategy: wait till everyone forgets about it, then unleash hell


----------



## shreddanson (Nov 25, 2011)

I got real high the other day and came up with this stupid conspiracy where Muhammed has just been trolling the internet for the past 7 years and he is actually the true identity of Bulb, Misha is just a hired actor and the guy who plays live/does clinics and lessons and youtube vids and whatnot is just a shred robot programmed to play the parts by Muhammed, who apparently is also a mad fucking scientist in his spare time. All the while, Periphery gets bigger and bigger and Muhammed just sits at home on his laptop laughing his ass off and delaying the new Necrophagist album another year. This would explain the experimentation with 7-strings. Epitaph was released in '04, Periphery was formed in '05, tl;dr I'm never getting high again.


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 25, 2011)

how do you guys pronounce necrophagist??

i say it NE-CROOPA-ha-jist

and yeah the do need to put out some tunes, and obscura slays


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 25, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Check out Obscura, Christian and Hannes's band. It's some awesome Tech in the Necrophagist vein, except they actually release albums consistently.



+1 for Obscura. Another similar band to Necro that's worth checking out is Gorod.


----------



## Doug N (Nov 25, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> how do you guys pronounce necrophagist??
> 
> i say it NE-CROOPA-ha-jist



Then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## shreddanson (Nov 25, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> how do you guys pronounce necrophagist??
> 
> i say it NE-CROOPA-ha-jist



Are you high too?


----------



## MarkB (Nov 25, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Check out Obscura, Christian and Hannes's band. It's some awesome Tech in the Necrophagist vein, except they actually release albums consistently.



Yeah I know Obscura 

They're definitely great and have helped tide me over for the past 2 years for my tech death fix but I've been sucking it dry now, which is why I've made this thread to express my frustration over Necro and their mythical album, I just can't take this waiting anymore. 

At least if new The Faceless came out this quarter I can get a new fix, luckily they have a set date for it and will be releasing it soon.

Edit: And yeah I know Gorod too, have they released an album this year?


----------



## ExousRulez (Nov 25, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Check out Obscura, Christian and Hannes's band. It's some awesome Tech in the Necrophagist vein, except they actually release albums consistently.


 Obscura are the gods of modern death metal!!!!


----------



## Cynic (Nov 25, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> how do you guys pronounce necrophagist??
> 
> i say it NE-CROOPA-ha-jist
> 
> and yeah the do need to put out some tunes, and obscura slays



I say [Neh-CRAH-fuh-gist] and it's probably wrong.


----------



## Counterspell (Nov 25, 2011)

Sup Guys

Gotta say first, huge necro fan here!! I have never posted in any threads regarding the new album yet, was just patently waiting. And after all this BS I believe my love for them has gone sour, and made me develop my own reasoning of the situation. 

Anything related to the new album was all a marketing ploy by the label and band to sell tickets for that summer slaughter. It was all a lie just to milk whatever cash they could from the fans. 

I know, horrible opinion to have, but in this day and age you don't lead on such a large following of supporters with such utter crap. Hope they prove me wrong.


----------



## Van (Nov 25, 2011)

yup, you guys are doing it wrong

it's NEH-crow-FAY-jist


----------



## shreddanson (Nov 25, 2011)

Counterspell said:


> Sup Guys
> 
> Gotta say first, huge necro fan here!! I have never posted in any threads regarding the new album yet, was just patently waiting. And after all this BS I believe my love for them has gone sour, and made me develop my own reasoning of the situation.
> 
> ...



I like my story better.


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 25, 2011)

MarkB said:


> Yeah I know Obscura
> 
> They're definitely great and have helped tide me over for the past 2 years for my tech death fix but I've been sucking it dry now, which is why I've made this thread to express my frustration over Necro and their mythical album, I just can't take this waiting anymore.
> 
> ...



They released an EP called Transcendence which has acoustic versions of some of their songs, A cover of Textures by Cynic and a new song.. Give it a listen it's pretty good.


----------



## Alcojuana (Nov 25, 2011)

Van said:


> yup, you guys are doing it wrong
> 
> it's NEH-crow-FAY-jist



I say it like this.


----------



## Viginez (Nov 25, 2011)

i dont want obscura, i want necrophagist. now!


----------



## drmosh (Nov 25, 2011)

Alcojuana said:


> I say it like this.



Because that's how it should be pronounced


----------



## Edika (Nov 25, 2011)

I pronounce it as it should but it sure is not how Latin based language users would pronounce it . So when will the ones that eat the dead put out their new album? The wait is killing us and makes us supplement!


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 25, 2011)

Necrophagist should of at least given us an EP by now.


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes they are dead.. I say Nigro-fascist... and it's probably pretty racist or doesn't make sense at all.... just kidding.. no offence.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Nov 25, 2011)

Maybe this is like the next "Chinese Democracy"? Not saying this is the case but a lot of artist become so consumed with topping their previous standard that they never actually do anything else. 

There's a new Spiral Architect in the works....right? Yeah........................:0


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 25, 2011)

Its rumored to be released on the the same date as Wintersun's new album. *trololol*




Seriously I wish they'd get things together. Epitaph was incredible and I can't even imagine what they will sound like on 7 strings.


----------



## Necris (Nov 25, 2011)

drawnacrol said:


> ... I can't even imagine what they will sound like on 7 strings.



Neither can they apparently.


----------



## Alimination (Nov 25, 2011)

ChrisRushing said:


> Maybe this is like the next "Chinese Democracy"? Not saying this is the case but a lot of artist become so consumed with topping their previous standard that they never actually do anything else.
> 
> There's a new Spiral Architect in the works....right? Yeah........................:0



or morbid angels last album, remember how long we waited for THAT? :O


----------



## The McThief (Nov 25, 2011)

I really want a new Necrophagist album  and now that they say they're gonna use 7's, it's gonna be ridiculous :O


----------



## Into Obsidian (Nov 25, 2011)

We demand NEWcrophagist


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 25, 2011)

ChrisRushing said:


> Maybe this is like the next "Chinese Democracy"? Not saying this is the case but a lot of artist become so consumed with topping their previous standard that they never actually do anything else.
> 
> There's a new Spiral Architect in the works....right? Yeah........................:0



It's certainly looking like the Chinese Democracy of Tech Death. 

It took 15 years, and Muhammad is already at almost 8. 



Alimination said:


> or morbid angels last album, remember how long we waited for THAT? :O



They're soon to out do Morbid Angel.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Alcojuana (Nov 26, 2011)

necrophagist used to be one of my favorite bands. quality music for sure. bahaha. i find Muhammad so amusing in the interview. im sure there a good way into recording the new album. i heard 2012 release???


----------



## groph (Nov 26, 2011)

Muhammad is still tracking the first guitar solo from the first song on the new album, he's been at it for a couple of years now.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Nov 26, 2011)

groph said:


> Muhammad is still tracking the first guitar solo from the first song on the new album, he's been at it for a couple of years now.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Nov 26, 2011)

The band ran out of sweep arpeggios...................they are now totally lost and don't want to tell anyone they have no idea what to do.

Fast forward 10 years into the future. The new Necrophagist finally drops............................

It's dubstep with sweep arpeggios!


----------

